# Hubcap removal on Disk Wheels



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

I searched, and can't seem to find how to remove the hubcap from the Disk wheels. Every post where someone inquires, someone else lectures the poster about checking the owner's manual. 

Problem is, I don't have a Beetle, so no owner's manual for me to reference. Also, there is mention of a special tool. Is there a part number for this tool?


----------



## Blue316 (Feb 11, 2016)

*Hubcap removal tool.*

Looks like the number 9 with a hook on the end. Place hooked end in slot on hubcap, finger in loop and pull.

Blue316


----------



## Blue316 (Feb 11, 2016)

*Tool location*

Tool should be in trunk storage above wheel.


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

I'd like to reiterate, I do not own a Beetle, so I don't have the tool. I bought the wheels as brand new take-offs


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

Talked to my dealer, they were able to give me the tool.


----------



## chuckos (Jul 29, 2007)

Blue316 said:


> Looks like the number 9 with a hook on the end. Place hooked end in slot on hubcap, finger in loop and pull.
> 
> Blue316



Hi, is there a particular place on the hubcap? I don't clearly see a hole or a slot on the hubcap.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

​


chuckos said:


> Hi, is there a particular place on the hubcap? I don't clearly see a hole or a slot on the hubcap. Thanks for the help.


There is usually a small hole beneath the center VW emblem. Place the hook in there and pull. Be careful not to drop the cap on the hard surface or you may scratch it.


----------



## chuckos (Jul 29, 2007)

the beet said:


> ​
> There is usually a small hole beneath the center VW emblem. Place the hook in there and pull. Be careful not to drop the cap on the hard surface or you may scratch it.


I am using the tool from VW to get these off. It won't come off there so easily.. You can't get enough leverage to pull these huge hubcaps offs.. Any other ideas?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

chuckos said:


> I am using the tool from VW to get these off. It won't come off there so easily.. You can't get enough leverage to pull these huge hubcaps offs.. Any other ideas?


If these are current wheels (VW Beetle 2012+) the correct tool for the job has a loop at one end, for your finger and a 90 degree bent hook end. Hook the end through the small hole beneath the W in the VW center cap emblem. The hook can be pointed in either direction (toward the center axle or toward the tire/rim edge) then pull steady and evenly, perhaps supporting the wheelcover with your other hand so it doesn't go flying off on the ground. I have done this many times with my Heritage hub caps. 

Try sitting on the ground, facing the wheel while performing this. You can even place both feet on either side of the tire for more leverage. 

Depending on which wheel cover you have, perhaps this method will work better. Just be careful not to scratch the cover. 

https://youtu.be/A094q8s57NA

Please post a photo and we may be able to assist you further.


----------



## chuckos (Jul 29, 2007)

the beet said:


> If these are current wheels (VW Beetle 2012+) the correct tool for the job has a loop at one end, for your finger and a 90 degree bent hook end. Hook the end through the small hole beneath the W in the VW center cap emblem. The hook can be pointed in either direction (toward the center axle or toward the tire/rim edge) then pull steady and evenly, perhaps supporting the wheelcover with your other hand so it doesn't go flying off on the ground. I have done this many times with my Heritage hub caps.
> 
> Try sitting on the ground, facing the wheel while performing this. You can even place both feet on either side of the tire for more leverage.
> 
> ...


Here is the hubcap I am trying to remove. I will give the video method a try but definitely won't come off using the hole located under the VW logo.

http://www.vwserviceandparts.com/accessories/disk-wheel/


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

chuckos said:


> Here is the hubcap I am trying to remove. I will give the video method a try but definitely won't come off using the hole located under the VW logo.
> 
> http://www.vwserviceandparts.com/accessories/disk-wheel/


I'm not sure, but I believe with that wheel, you start by prying on the middle piece (disc) from the outer edge. Just using your hands. This assumes that piece is independent from the outer (spokes) part. I can't ell if there are to separate parts or not.


----------

